# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  آینده بهتری با ریاضیات

## zibayihaa

آینده بهتری با ریاضیات
ه موفقی داشته باشید به فکر ریاضی باشید 
   دبستانی‌های عزیز اگر در دوران دبستان درس خواندن را جدی نگیرید، مسلما نمی توانید در دوران دبیرستان آن را جبران کنید.
 بیش‌تر مشکلات آموزشی دوران دبیرستان ریشه در دوران ابتدایی دارد. خصوصا در درس ریاضی.
 بعضی از دانش اموزان مسایل ریاضی را حل نمی کنند و فقط  به حفظ تمارین کتاب اکتفا می کنند. اگر تا به حال تلاش نکرده اید از امروز  تلاشتان را مضاعف کنید.
 از ماشین حساب حتی در منزل هم استفاده نکنید. با حل تمارین کتاب کار، تسلط خود را افزایش دهید.
 اگر می خواهید آینده ی شغلی درخشانی داشته باشید از هم اکنون به فکر باشید.

----------


## SonaMi

نمیدونستم انجمن کنکور ، دانش پژوه دبستانی هم داره !

----------


## laleh74

تاپیک مفید باید up شه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza__sh

خب بچه می خوام از پایه باهاتون کار کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
دودتا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
بلند بگین :Yahoo (4): 

آفرین میشه 4تا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

ی انتخاب خوب...

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> ی انتخاب خوب...




میخواستم امروز برم چند تا کتاب جامع ریاضی بخرم ولی به نظرم دربرابر این کتاب هیچ اومدن :Y (487):  :Y (650): 
از معرفی عالیتون ممنون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Enigma

به نظرم این کار اصلا در اولویت نیست.
از همین الان ترس و استرس وارد کنیم اگر ریاضی نخونی بیچاره میشی و فلان.
من دوره ابتدایی خیلی خوب بودم.راهنمایی و دبیرستان از ۷ معلم ریاضی ۵ تا شون بد درس میدادن و نمره من از ۱۸ بالا نرفت ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد و الان مشکلی ندارم.
افراد زیادی رو میشه مثال زد که در حد بچه ۱۲ ساله ریاضی بلد نیستند و زندگیشون بسیار راحت و مرفه هست.
البته  این که بچه با ریاضی آشنا باشند خوبه فقط با روش های مناسب و نه روش های مناسب دانشجو ها!

----------

